# encours



## SAIP0

Bonjour,

cela fait un moment que je cherche dans les dicos pour bien comprendre la notion de "encours". Hélas! Je ne réussi pas vraiment...

Contexte:
"Avec un taux de pénétration moyen de 29,8% en 2012, BPF finance une large partie de la demande des véhicules produits par le groupe et contribue de façon déterminante au financement de son activité commerciale. En 2012, son *encours* était de l'ordre de 23 à 24 milliards d'euros. En 2011, son résultat net s'est élevé à 354 millions d'euros."

Est-ce que c'est le montant qu'on doit à BPF? Donc le montant des crédits octroyés par BPF aux acheteurs (qui n'est pas encore remboursé par ces derniers)?

Je vous remercie en avance.

Cdlt,
Saip0


----------



## janpol

C'est le montant de l'ensemble des titres actuellement engagés dans une opération financière.
Ce sont des sommes que je possède mais dont je ne peux peut-être pas disposer du jour au lendemain comme je peux disposer de l'argent que je garde chez moi dans un coffre ou de celui qui se trouve sur un "compte courant". Si j'ai placé une somme S dans telle action pour 5 ans, je ne pourrai pas la récupérer avant échéance. Cette somme est un peu fictive : quelle sera la valeur de cette action dans cinq ans ? Peut-être le double de la valeur initiale, peut-être plus rien du tout...


----------



## SAIP0

Merci Janpol, c'est très explicite. Je me demande comment le traduire dans ma langue.

Je vois sur Wikipedia cette information sur "encours". D'après eux, ne serait-ce pas la différence entre les montants crédit et débit, donc le montant qui reste sur le compte?

Je trouve des définitions, mais je me perds:

En-cours de crédit : montant global, à un moment donné, des crédits de toute nature enregistrés pour une personne ou l'économie tout entière.

Encours, en-cours : montant des effets escomptés par une banque qui ne sont pas encore arrivés à échéance.

Je crois que, selon vous, c'est la deuxième, mais je ne vois guère comment comprendre "effets escomptés"...


Je trouve également que:

- L’encours est *le montant total et global des crédits* émis par une ou des institutions financières à une date donnée et non remboursés;

- L’encours est la somme total d’actifs ou de passifs, de crédits, de  stocks, ou de valeurs détenus ou empruntés à un instant donné par un  acteur économique;

- Un *encours* est le montant total et global des crédits*http://www.credit-go.fr/lexique-rachat-credit/dette.html* souscrits par un emprunteur ou co-emprunteur calculé à un moment précis et donné. Un *encours* représente donc le montant global à l’instant T des *crédits *en cours, en fonction des échéanceshttp://www.credit-go.fr/lexique-rachat-credit/echeance.html sur des clients ou sur des fournisseurs. On parle donc d'*encours *de *crédits*. Cela correspond à de l'argent qui a été mobilisé et qui n'a pas encore été récupéré.


Finalement, je crois que pour moi "encours" = "montant total des crédits octroyés non encore remboursés", car BPF est surtout une institution de financement d'achat de voitures...


----------



## snarkhunter

Le problème, c'est que la notion d'en-cours est vague et s'applique à des éléments relevant de domaines bien distincts.

Ici, on parle de crédits, et donc plutôt d'en-cours bancaires.
Mais l'en-cours au sens comptable correspond simplement à la valorisation de certaines opérations non finalisées à un moment donné.

Ainsi, en comptabilité pure, l'en-cours, c'est plutôt l'ensemble des opérations non soldées figurant dans un compte courant (débiteur ou créditeur). Pour un client, par exemple, c'est ce qu'il nous doit à un moment donné, c'est-à-dire le solde de son compte.

Ce sont là des notions de pure gestion (... voire de "gestion comptable).

Mais on trouve des en-cours dans d'autres domaines, comme par exemple : l'en-cours de commandes (les commandes non encore livrées en totalité), l'en-cours de production (par rapport à une mise en fabrication planifiée, )etc.


----------



## SAIP0

Oui, merci, c'estce que j'ai compris. Bon, nous avons aussi trouvé le bon sens pour mon contexte, alors, encore une fois, merci les gars. Ce forum déchire


----------



## SAIP0

Bonjour,

je m'excuse, mais je me permets de revenir sur ce sujet avec un example différent:

"Les autorités françaises envisagent de conclure avec le groupe PSA une deuxième convention de garantie couvrant la tranche résiduelle pour un *encours plafonné à* 5,8 milliards d’euros en principal".

Donc la garantie va couvrir le montant restant (la tranche résiduelle).
Je comprends que ce montant restant que la garantie va couvrir est de 5,8 milliards d'EUR.
"*encours plafonné à*" dit que c'est l'endettement maximum qui ne doit pas être dépassé (puisqu il s'agit d'une banque émettant des obligations qui sont l'objet de cette garantie). Est-ce que j'ai raison?

Cdlt,
Saip0


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui. Mais ce n'est un maximum ici qu'à cause de l'épithète "plafonné" qui est également présent dans l'expression.

On parle bien du montant maximal du crédit qui sera consenti (ou couvert par cette garantie).


----------



## SAIP0

Merci  Oui, sans "plafonné", un "encours" n'aurait pas de strictes limites, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui : sans plafonnement (... donc, en n'étant pas plafonné), un encours pourrait éventuellement augmenter indéfiniment jusqu'à aboutir à un montant de dette qui ne pourrait alors jamais être remboursé. Ce qui n'aurait aucun sens.


----------



## SAIP0

Parfait, merci  				 				 					 						 	*snarkhunter*


----------



## SAIP0

Snarkhunter,

je m'excuse à tous dans ce forum pour revenir sur ce  sujet. Je retombe sur "encours" et chaque fois ce terme me confond de  nouveau. Alors, pour bien vous situer dans le contexte, je cite (une  fois pour toutes) tous les cas de "encours" dans mon texte. Cela doit  permettre faire avancer ce schmilblick...

1. "BPF finance une  large partie de la demande des véhicules produits par le groupe et  contribue de façon déterminante au financement de son activité  commerciale. En 2012, son *encours* était de l'ordre de 23 à 24 milliards d'euros. En 2011, son résultat net s'est élevé à 354 millions d'euros"

2.  "Après avoir conclu une première convention de garantie à titre  temporaire correspondant à une tranche de 1,2 milliard d’euros en  principal en application de la décision de la Commission du 11 février  2013 autorisant une aide au sauvetage, les autorités françaises  envisagent de conclure avec le groupe PSA une deuxième convention de  garantie couvrant la tranche résiduelle pour un *encours* plafonné à 5,8 milliards d’euros en principal"

3. "Un total des *encours*  supposé quasiment constant à environ 24/25 milliards d’euros permettant  de maintenir le financement des ventes automobiles du groupe PSA"

4. "Le coût du risque de la banque a augmenté de x en 2011 à y en 2012. Les *encours *douteux ont progressivement augmenté de x% fin 2008 à y% fin 2012"

5. "Aussi longtemps qu’existera un *encours*  de « Titres Garantis » émis et bénéficiant de la Garantie (tels que ces  Titres Garantis sont définis dans le Protocole), la commission de  garantie de 260 points de base prévue à l’article 3.3 du Protocole sera  augmentée dans les conditions décrites aux considérants précités."

6.  "L’augmentation de la commission de garantie sera calculée au 30 juin  de chaque année sur les 12 derniers mois sur la somme en principal des *encours*  moyens sur cette période des différentes lignes de « Titres Garantis »  émis et bénéficiant de la Garantie (tels que ces Titres Garantis sont  définis dans le Protocole). "

7. "Le groupe PSA ne diminuera pas  la marge annuelle moyenne commerciale des financements octroyés aux  concessionnaires de son réseau (*encours* _corporate réseau_  tel que présenté dans le rapport annuel de Banque PSA) en dessous de la  marge commerciale annuelle moyenne constatée sur les 12 derniers mois  au 30 juin 2013 pour toute la durée de la mise en œuvre du plan de  restructuration"

Voilà. Donc vous voyez maintenant ce qu'est cet "encours" dans mon contexte.

Jusqu'à ici, je pensais que "encours", dans mon contexte, ne désigne que la somme des crédits octroyés par la banque aux tiers...

Mais je ne suis plus sûr...

Etes-vous  d'accord que dans mon contexte "encours" désigne la somme des éléments  suivants: montants que les tiers doivent à la banque (BPF) *+*  montants que la banque (BPF) doit aux tiers? Donc la somme de la valeur  de tous les crédits(~financement des ventes de voitures) et débits  (~obligations (titres) émises garanties par l'Etat) existants pour BPF?  Donc, comme l'a dit Janpol: "c'est le montant de l'ensemble des titres  actuellement engagés dans une opération financière"...

Ou bien, "encours" comprend seulement les crédits octroyés par la banque?

J'ai tellement envie de bien comprendre... Mais je me sens réduit à néant devant le géant financier 

Cdlt,
Saip0


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

_A priori_, on reste bien toujours dans la même notion ici, à savoir en-cours de créances. Pour une entreprise classique, c'est essentiellement ce que ses clients lui doivent (le total des factures non encore payées par ses débiteurs, qui est donc un en-cours débiteur). Mais pour une Banque comme celle-ci, dont l'activité est avant tout de produire du crédit, c'est donc la valorisation des comptes de ses clients débiteurs (... du point de vue de la banque elle-même).

C'est en tout cas ainsi que je le comprends.


----------



## SAIP0

Merci snarkhunter - je sais bien que vous en avez marre (de mes encours)  Et, pourtant, vous revenez pour m'aider 

Oui, moi aussi je ne peux que comprendre comme ça... "Encours" = montant des crédits octroyés, non encore échus (donc en cours de repayement). Correct?

D'ailleurs pour ce qui est de "*encours *douteux" (phrase numéro 4) - ce seraient alors les mauvais crédits, ceux qui, très probablèment, ne vont jamais être repayés?

Ce qu me pose un petit problème sont les phrases 5 et 6. D'après celles-ci, "encours" se rapporterait également aux titres/obligations émis par la banque (donc aux montants que la banque doit à ses clients)?


----------



## snarkhunter

De par la nature même de l'activité d'une banque, on peut concevoir que la notion d'_en-cours_ concerne pour elle aussi bien des dettes (... dont les avoirs détenus par ses clients) que des créances (... dont les prêts accordés, etc).

D'un point de vue comptable (mais je ne connais pas la comptabilité spécifique aux banques), un en-cours est simplement la somme de montants non reçus ou non payés. La notion d'échéance ne joue donc pas ici : même _échue_, une dette reste due !

Les "en-cours" douteux ne concernent que les créances : celles dont on a de fortes raisons de supposer qu'elles ne nous seront jamais payées. Il existe donc bien la notion de "créance douteuse", mais pas celle de _dette douteuse_ ! Dans le cas d'une banque, ce pourrait être par exemple des crédits accordés à des entreprises devenues depuis "en cessation de paiement". Pour des particuliers, je présume que cela pourrait éventuellement correspondre au cas de personnes (clients) devenues insolvables ou - notion apparue plus récemment - déclarées "en faillite personnelle".


----------



## SAIP0

Un grand merci!!! Tu es génial 

Voilà, donc, selon mon contexte, il parait qu'il y a deux cas:

a) "encours" : montant des prêts accordés et non encore remboursés;
b) "encours" : montant des dettes de la banque envers ses clients;

Je pense que dans la phrase numéro 3 on parle de la combinaison des deux : a) + b) = encours total de la banque (prêts + dettes [crédit + débit] toujours actuels, à rembourser). Qu'est-ce que t'en penses snarkhunter?


----------



## snarkhunter

...  J'en pense que, d'un strict point de vue arithmétique, c'est indéniablement exact !
Mais je ne suis pas convaincu que cela le soit aussi d'un point de vue comptable.

Je ne sais pas si les Banques traitent leurs dettes (celles correspondant aux dépôts de leurs clients) comme un véritable en-cours. La terminologie est peut-être différente dans ce cas.

Il faudrait sans doute interroger directement une banque pour le déterminer avec certitude.


----------



## SAIP0

Bon, merci, en tout cas les choses sont beaucoup plus claires maintenant  Je vais me débrouiller


----------

